
Geohot’s new automated-driving device can only be redeemed by coughing up data - elmar
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/03/geohots-new-automated-driving-device-can-only-be-redeemed-by-coughing-up-data/
======
andrew-lucker
Is this literally everyone's business plan now? Collect data, ignore sales.

